# Successful Hunters - 2019 - 2020 - 2021



## BigRocks_Beagler

10/02/19
Wexford county 8pt
55# kodiak 
Cedar shafts tipped with zwickey deltas


----------



## old graybeard

Doe
October 13
7:45am
Bow
Ingham county.


----------



## Wandering arrows

10 -7 -19 
Ottawa 
Mathews creed


----------



## Dreamchaser

Wandering arrows said:


> 10 -7 -19
> Ottawa
> Mathews creed
> View attachment 442485
> View attachment 442489
> View attachment 442491


Must be my invitation for the cook out must have been lost in the mail..!...?
Nice buck Tom congratulations!


----------



## jstfish48162

10-13-2019
SLP Public Land
8:00am
Compound
Doe
How I found her








How she rode back to the truck


----------



## dewy6068

10/13/19 6:45 pm. Barry County
Mathews Halon 6, Gold tip hunter arrows G5 T3 broad head. 













Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bushbow

October 7
Bow


----------



## Anita Dwink

Crossbow Doe. 10/14. Central Mi. Inside tenderloin for dinner tomorrow. Tags in the other ear.


----------



## DeerSlayer36

Tagged out on two hunts, two 8 point Bucks! Lapeer County both Sat Oct 5th and Oct 12th. Same treestand Bucks stood same spot. Now what do I do rest of the Fall? In 2018 hunted 168 hrs and ended up harvesting a Doe in December late season. I feel very fortunate! The new Mathews Triax performed Great!!


----------



## proangler

Oct 5th
5:45pm
Bow 
State land
10pt.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DeerSlayer36

These cold front in early Oct below 45 degrees really seem to trigger the Day Walker Buck Movement!


----------



## John Hine

Got this dude back already, guy named Adam in Kingsley turns them around fast & does a fine job.


----------



## short stick

20/6/19
Evening hunt
Northern lower 


















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Alaby

7 pt. Livingston County,Barnett Wildcat,Rage broadhead


----------



## Theblc

Emmet
Afternoon
10/14/19


----------



## John Hine

Theblc said:


> Emmet
> Afternoon
> 10/14/19
> View attachment 444915


NICE!!!!


----------



## Jimbo 09

Livingston county 
10-19
7:00pm 
8 pt compound bow


----------



## butter13

My sons first deer during youth hunt
Jackson Count 8 point
Bear Creek Arsenal 450 bushmaster AR


----------



## Kirk Baldwin

10-5-19 
6:30pm 
Mason county
Wife’s first bow buck.


----------



## Trout King

10/23
Ionia County 
6:45 pm
Crossbow


----------



## Fissshh On!

Nov 3, 5:20pm
Tuscola County 
Ravin R9 crossbow, G5 broadhead
45 yard shot, watched him drop in the field with all his girlfriend's watching.


----------



## derek buffo

Tagged Out in Michigan! Look out Ohio!!

#1
10/7/19
St. Clair
5:49pm
PSE Stinger 3G Compound/2Blade Rage Hypodermic








#2
10/27/19
St. Clair
6:30pm
PSE Stinger 3G Compound/2Blade Rage Hypodermic























I'll be a little more specific and say Yale area to see if anyone has any pictures of the 2nd deer. We didn't have him on cam, that evening he pushed a doe onto my property and I picked the right corridor that day! Thanks!


----------



## Jet08

11/02/2019
Branch County
Evening


----------



## oldsalt mi

Kalamazoo county evening set










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## THE GAME WARDEN

Nov. 3 2019
Evening hunt In Huron county
With my Compound bow and arrow
























Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

old graybeard said:


> 10/27
> Bow
> Ingham
> 6:30pm
> View attachment 448283


Dang Dave...nice buck!!!

You're a big buck killing machine!

Congrats!


----------



## PWood

5:20 PM 11.6.2019
7-point
Eastern Manistee Co.
20 yd. with crossbow. Found him 120 yds from where he was shot.
(sorry about the F&S bag. Bad photo composition lol.)


----------



## Fish King

Manistee county
Oct 26
8am
Crossbow


----------



## Sharkbait11

Kirk Baldwin said:


> View attachment 446381
> 
> 10-5-19
> 6:30pm
> Mason county
> Wife’s first bow buck.


That was nice of you to lend her your bow!!! congrats!


----------



## GreenHead0311

First time ever tagging out on bucks. Lots of scouting this summer paid off for me with my best two bucks to date!

October 4th 2019
4:25PM
Iosco County (Private Land)









November 7th 2019
5:28PM
Bay County (Public Land)


----------



## Ryfarm48

Gallia county Ohio , November 6th , Excalibur crossbow, Grim reaper broadhead


----------



## Fish King

November 9 
2:45 pm
Crossbow
Manistee county
Public land
Tagged out


----------



## eyedhitit

4x2 genesee county November 6


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## carnivor

Tagged out. Shot him last night. Had to let him sit over night. Hate that! Blood on the arrow said liver. Grit in the blood when I rubbed my finger tips together confirmed. Found him this morning. Single lung and liver. Glad I didn't push him. Ran about 50 yards and never got up. Blood shut off after the 20yrds. Never would have found him if I pushed him last night.


----------



## Superhik

October 8, 2019.
Ogemaw Co.
9AM.
8pt.
Wicked Ridge xbow
Spitfire XXX brodhead


----------



## Namrock

Sat Nov 9th 5:00 Jackson county
Following the prettiest doe I've ever seen
Bowtech Admiral FLX compound
Slick trick Magnum 100 grain 4 blade
30 yards 1/4ing away 18" opening between 2 trees
Edge of liver & both lungs
3 steps from crossing onto the neighbors
Yes my quiver is still hanging in that tree


----------



## Doghouse 5

Namrock said:


> Sat Nov 9th 5:00 Jackson county
> Following the prettiest doe I've ever seen
> Bowtech Admiral FLX compound
> Slick trick Magnum 100 grain 4 blade
> 30 yards 1/4ing away 18" opening between 2 trees
> Edge of liver & both lungs
> 3 steps from crossing onto the neighbors
> Yes my quiver is still hanging in that tree
> View attachment 456065
> 
> View attachment 456067
> 
> View attachment 456069


Outstanding buck !!!!


----------



## Tip-up Teaser

11/10/19 Morning...8 point Yankee Springs state land


----------



## NEW HUDSON WALT

11-14-19 Oakland Co.
Wicked Ridge Invader
Standard 3 blade broadhead
Evening hunt


----------



## bmoffit

11-13-19
3:45PM
MATHEWS HALON 32
Slick trick magnum 100s


----------



## mattawanhunter

11/16/19
5:00 pm
Kal county
.450 BM


----------



## Doghouse 5

mattawanhunter said:


> 11/16/19
> 5:00 pm
> Kal county
> .450 BM
> View attachment 458057


Congratulations you definitely deserve it!!


----------



## Wyomingriviera

11/16
Cass County
7:10 AM
7 point
105 yards
Ruger 450 Bushmaster


----------



## Tilden Hunter

Date: 11/17/19
County: Marquette
Time of Day: 12:45
Weapon: Winchester model 70 in .30-'06


----------



## Whitetail1

NEW HUDSON WALT said:


> 11-14-19 Oakland Co.
> Wicked Ridge Invader
> Standard 3 blade broadhead
> Evening hunt
> View attachment 456953
> View attachment 456955
> View attachment 456957


I bet the horses in that barn are freaking out!


----------



## Jiggin Jay

11/16/19 my first buck!
Roscommon County 
8 point
5:35pm from a tree climber 
using my Plainsman .50cal Muzzleloader 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jatc

11/15/19
11:52 am
Montcalm County
Remington Model Seven SS HS
7mm-08


----------



## Doghouse 5

Jiggin Jay said:


> 11/16/19 my first buck!
> Roscommon County
> 8 point
> 5:35pm from a tree climber
> using my Plainsman .50cal Muzzleloader
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


A big congratulations


----------



## Trout King

My son's last year of hunting under the Mentored Youth Program.
Montcalm County
11/16 evening.
44 mag winchester 240 gr JSP 35 yd shot.
He is now wearing my first hunting suit my dad bought me when I was 12.


----------



## Jiggin Jay

Doghouse 5 said:


> A big congratulations


Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## NEW HUDSON WALT

Trout King said:


> My son's last year of hunting under the Mentored Youth Program.
> Montcalm County
> 11/16 evening.
> 44 mag winchester 240 gr JSP 35 yd shot.
> He is now wearing my first hunting suit my dad bought me when I was 12.
> View attachment 458483
> View attachment 458485


Hey T.K. super happy for you and your son....check out that smile...priceless.


----------



## erieorbust

11-16-19
Iosco County
High noon!
45-70 Lever Action


----------



## Doghouse 5

Trout King said:


> My son's last year of hunting under the Mentored Youth Program.
> Montcalm County
> 11/16 evening.
> 44 mag winchester 240 gr JSP 35 yd shot.
> He is now wearing my first hunting suit my dad bought me when I was 12.
> View attachment 458483
> View attachment 458485


Extremely awesome pictures!!!!!
Your kid is too cool !!!


----------



## Doghouse 5

erieorbust said:


> View attachment 458651
> 
> 11-16-19
> Iosco County
> High noon!
> 45-70 Lever Action


Good weapon, nice deer ,and I like the old school camo !!!


----------



## northwoods whitetails

11-18-19
Menominee County
1/4 acre plot of Northwoods Clover-Chicory Blend
7mm mag


----------



## Joe Archer

11/16/19
10:10 AM
State, NeLP Apena
I was about to throw in the towel on the 2019 season after deer sightings on only 6 of my first 28 sits from 11/2 - 11/15. Decided to give it 'til 10:30 ....
























<----<<<


----------



## jayzbird

My 16 year old
11-16-19
Roscommon county-state land
5:05 pm
Remington 700 in .308 Win







































Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Doghouse 5

jayzbird said:


> My 16 year old
> 11-16-19
> Roscommon county-state land
> 5:05 pm
> Remington 700 in .308 Win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That is a nice buck!!
Congratulations


----------



## BUCK/PIKE

my boy came home from lansing and stayed with me and we hunted the first 4 days of gun season.he killed this 4pt at 7:30am on 11/15 and I was able to take this 7pt at 4pm on 11/15.this is the first time we ever doubled up and the most days hes hunted in a row since highschool...
couldn't have been more happy for him


----------



## Stubee

It’s been four years since I’ve seen a good buck to shoot in Ontario or MI. I’ll admit to getting a bit discouraged after the other three members of my NELP MI camp got good ones by 9:00 AM the second day and I hadn’t even seen any bucks.

Late that afternoon this one poked his head out just for a second & I thought he was a 10 point. A first go with the grunt tube didn’t work so I tried again and he walked into the open quite a ways out. I could see he was pretty good. I like to try for 10 points but geez... He was looking for the “other buck” and gonna disappear soon so after I had him in the scope I mouth grunted to get him to stop & look at me. He did, I could see decent width & brow tines and though “just an 8 point” reason took over so I shot & knew he’d not go far. 

He is the biggest 8 we’ve taken here in several years, good mass and tine length, big in body and est 4.5 years old, which is what we try for. I was more than a little grateful. Our buck pole with my 8, a 9, 11 and another 9. Best season we’ve had as we usually get two good bucks at most.


----------



## Tilden Hunter

DecoySlayer said:


> Took a mid sized doe in the afternoon of the opener. I passed on 4 other shots before that. I saw 24 over the three days I hunted, including a couple of bucks. It was a good hunt. My buddy took a doe and a 7. One other guy, who was staying in the same house took a 10 point with a 20" spread and a small doe.


Congrats. Somehow I'd gotten the idea that you didn't hunt deer anymore. It must have been some vicious rumor.


----------



## DecoySlayer

Tilden Hunter said:


> Congrats. Somehow I'd gotten the idea that you didn't hunt deer anymore. It must have been some vicious rumor.


I sorta hunt, just 3 days a season. The days of 40 or 50 days a year are long gone.


----------



## HopHead42

11/20
Paw paw 
Private









Sent from my SM-J727V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## GVDocHoliday

Date - Sunday 11/10/19

County - Manistee

Time of Day - 5:30p

Weapon - St Joe River double carbon longbow


----------



## bigrackmack

11/3 
RAGE through the cage!


----------



## bigrackmack

Opening day of gun season at 730, feet didn't even have a chance to get cold...450 Bushmaster did the job!


----------



## Doghouse 5

bigrackmack said:


> Opening day of gun season at 730, feet didn't even have a chance to get cold...450 Bushmaster did the job!
> View attachment 459985


Stud buck.


----------



## WMU05

November 8
5:30 PM
SLP
Doe
Matthews Halon 32









November 15
10:40 AM
SLP
11 pt (mainframe 9 with 2 stickers) - new personal best
Savage 220 w 2 3/4" Accutips


----------



## Huntsmart

Tilden Hunter said:


> So who's buck is it?


The buck was taken with 12 gauge 00 buck is an 8 point, on nov 19, 2019 on state land at 5:00 pm, called in with primos can call. Ended my 2019 season with him. Tagged out.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Doghouse 5

WMU05 said:


> November 8
> 5:30 PM
> SLP
> Doe
> Matthews Halon 32
> View attachment 460517
> 
> 
> November 15
> 10:40 AM
> SLP
> 11 pt (mainframe 9 with 2 stickers) - new personal best
> Savage 220 w 2 3/4" Accutips
> View attachment 460519


Very,very good buck and and doe !!!
Congratulations on both of them !!


----------



## Doghouse 5

IT.Fisherman said:


> Never thought I would be posting a second buck in this thread this year!
> 
> 8:44AM
> Washtenaw County
> 11pt
> Thompson Center Pro Hunter FX
> Dropped him at 130 yards!
> 
> View attachment 459531


Stud !!


----------



## Tilden Hunter

Huntsmart said:


> The buck was taken with 12 gauge 00 buck is an 8 point, on nov 19, 2019 on state land at 5:00 pm, called in with primos can call. Ended my 2019 season with him. Tagged out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I was asking because I was unclear from the picture and description if it was yours or the boys.


----------



## Wandering arrows

My Dads
450 bushmaster 
Ottawa county 
11/23/2019


----------



## Doghouse 5

Wandering arrows said:


> My Dads
> 450 bushmaster
> Ottawa county
> 11/23/2019
> View attachment 460833
> View attachment 460835


Everything about that picture is awesome!!
Congratulations


----------



## Get'nLucky

11-23-19
450 bushmaster (terrible gun)
8pt buck
Team #4 
15points


----------



## Big CC

11/23/19
7:45am
Hillsdale county
12 gauge
15-pt. DNR aged him at 4.5


----------



## eucman

Wild Thing said:


> This was a very good thread that Joe Archer started last year (2018). Seems like we should just go ahead and start a new one for 2019 using the same parameters:
> 
> Since some many of us will be hunting, and potentially spending less time reading up on success stories; I thought it might be nice to open a "Successful Hunters Thread".
> *Lets just keep this to pictures, descriptions, and "LIKES" ONLY *- I would say post full stories in their own threads that they deserve.
> *How about including*
> 
> Date
> County
> Time of Day
> Weapon
> 
> 
> 
> First one up - Posted by John Hine on the old thread. Nice buck John!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn’t sure if this is the right place to put this but, I shot this guy last night at 7:15. State land, northern lower mi, under a stand of beech trees, decent 8 point, 3 1/2 yr old,


Nov. 22nd 
St. Clair Co.
3:50 p.m.
44 mag


----------



## HuronView

Houghton Cty bucks for Dad and I.


----------



## HuronView

And an Ohio buck this evening, on a military installation...


----------



## Doghouse 5

HuronView said:


> View attachment 461227
> Houghton Cty bucks for Dad and I.


That's pretty good!! 
I'm happy for both of you..
Congratulations


----------



## Doghouse 5

bjacques19 said:


> 11-9-19 Sanilac county private
> View attachment 464393


Awesome buck


----------



## Chalky1489

Doghouse 5 said:


> Awesome buck


Thank You!!


----------



## bjacques19

t


Doghouse 5 said:


> Awesome buck[/QUOTE
> Thank you sir


----------



## Flight of the arrow

Alcona County
11/30/19
5pt


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission

Nice!


----------



## Hoytman5

jstec said:


> November 10th. tagged out by 8:30 am. Never thought I would have another opportunity at a buck of a lifetime when I harvested a 13 point typical in 2015 out of the same stand. I've
> let bucks walk for four years and it paid off. It took me 41 years of deer hunting to get the 13 pointer 4 years later the dear Lord gave me another chance.
> View attachment 461773
> View attachment 461775
> View attachment 461777


Wow! Look at the neck's, or lack of neck's, on those brutes! I know it's not from this year but I'd love to see your Lucky 13 pointer too. Congrats on a great season.


----------



## fredjsm

Nov. 15 @ 7:08 . Remington 870 at 170 paces .Western Ingham county !


----------



## fredjsm




----------



## fredjsm

Nov.15 8:27 Ingham County ! 162 lb !


----------



## cwk33041

Osceola County 
Nov 30 
7mm Mag 
175 yards


----------



## mattawanhunter

Hey congratulations great shot,what kind of barrel and what kind of slugs if I might ask?



fredjsm said:


> View attachment 465141
> Nov. 15 @ 7:08 . Remington 870 at 170 paces .Western Ingham county !


----------



## subocto

11.17.19
7:30am
8pt
Livingston county 
12g slug


----------



## Vortex

Doghouse 5 said:


> A big congratulations


I’ll 2nd that!


----------



## Wallywarrior

Boys first buck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doghouse 5

Wallywarrior said:


> Boys first buck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Outstanding!!!
Is that a Remington express.?? What gauge???


----------



## Whopper 24

Doghouse 5 said:


> Outstanding!!!
> Is that a Remington express.?? What gauge???


with a bird barrel I might add...


----------



## Stubee

Wallywarrior said:


> Boys first buck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool and that’s a great picture!


----------



## METRO1

Hillsdale,dec 7th at 430. 2 for 2 with his new savage 220 [ ..ATTACH=full]466349[/ATTACH]


----------



## jme

Dec 7, 4:15pm. 22 yds w crossbow. Incredible, and short, blood trail thanks to Rage.







Very big body. For a mature buck he had decent amount of fat. Still smelled rutty.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE

dec 7 shot the coyote at first light facing me at 30yds,piled him up.
about 8:00 was watching a doe and fawn about 120yds out mad at myself for not taking an open shot when this doe popped out to my right 40yds.
she went 40yds what a bloodbath,I always follow the blood trail even when I see them go down..fun morning


----------



## short stick

BUCK/PIKE said:


> View attachment 466427
> View attachment 466429
> dec 7 shot the coyote at first light facing me at 30yds,piled him up.
> about 8:00 was watching a doe and fawn about 120yds out mad at myself for not taking an open shot when this doe popped out to my right 40yds.
> she went 40yds what a bloodbath,I always follow the blood trail even when I see them go down..fun morning


Great double...Congrats.


----------



## Wallywarrior

Doghouse 5 said:


> Outstanding!!!
> Is that a Remington express.?? What gauge???


Remington 870, 20 gauge smooth bore. He shot does with the 450 last year but said it’s too loud. I’ve got an old 870 20 gauge smooth bore, different one, that has probably killed 100 deer or more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doghouse 5

Wallywarrior said:


> Remington 870, 20 gauge smooth bore. He shot does with the 450 last year but said it’s too loud. I’ve got an old 870 20 gauge smooth bore, different one, that has probably killed 100 deer or more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you..
Excellent congratulations to your son !!!!
I'm happy for him (& you)!!


----------



## Wallywarrior

Doghouse 5 said:


> Thank you..
> Excellent congratulations to your son !!!!
> I'm happy for him (& you)!!


Makes ya remember what it’s all about when those kids get excited. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjlrrw

11/10/19, 4:20PM Bowtech Ottawa County








11/15/19 8:00AM, 20g Ottawa County









??/??/????, anytime works for me, Ottawa county 1968 bear Kodak - Still trying, seeing them but too far away


----------



## Doghouse 5

jjlrrw said:


> 11/10/19, 4:20PM Bowtech Ottawa County
> View attachment 466817
> 
> 11/15/19 8:00AM, 20g Ottawa County
> View attachment 466819
> 
> 
> ??/??/????, anytime works for me, Ottawa county 1968 bear Kodak - Still trying, seeing them but too far away


Outstanding!!!


----------



## jjlrrw

Doghouse 5 said:


> Outstanding!!!


Thanks, it was a struggle right up to the the night I shot the one with the bow, next time out same area got another gun. It seem you never really figure them out I guess that is why we keep coming back.


----------



## John Hine

My friend Jim, he’s 79 years young & took a break from kicking cancers ass last week to shoot this nice buck in Kansas. Way to go Jim!


----------



## Stubee

John Hine said:


> View attachment 467043
> My friend Jim, he’s 79 years young & took a break from kicking cancers ass last week to shoot this nice buck in Kansas. Way to go Jim!


Alright Jim!


----------



## Doghouse 5

John Hine said:


> View attachment 467043
> My friend Jim, he’s 79 years young & took a break from kicking cancers ass last week to shoot this nice buck in Kansas. Way to go Jim!


Congratulations too him for multiple reasons!!!!!!!


----------



## jjlrrw

John Hine said:


> View attachment 467043
> My friend Jim, he’s 79 years young & took a break from kicking cancers ass last week to shoot this nice buck in Kansas. Way to go Jim!


Awesome, I hope he took the time to enjoy one or three of them bud lights.


----------



## retired dundo

One six point with bow no brow points and 8pt with gun.Iam 74 getting harder every year but won’t quit


----------



## retired dundo

F


retired dundo said:


> One six point with bow no brow points and 8pt with gun.Iam 74 getting harder every year but won’t quit


otgot pictures


----------



## old graybeard

Dec 13th
8:00am
Muzzle loader


----------



## Anita Dwink

Why do they have to die at the bottom of the ravine?


----------



## Doghouse 5

Anita Dwink said:


> Why do they have to die at the bottom of the ravine?
> View attachment 468395


Congratulations..


----------



## Jimbos

9 point
11/15/19
540pm
Emmet Co.
.243









7 point
11/29/19
840am
Emmet
.243


----------



## Doghouse 5

Jimbos said:


> 9 point
> 11/15/19
> 540pm
> Emmet Co.
> .243
> View attachment 468447
> 
> 
> 7 point
> 11/29/19
> 840am
> Emmet
> .243
> View attachment 468449


Nicely done!!!


----------



## Trout King

Wallywarrior said:


> Boys first buck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome picture and congrats to your boy. I shot my first buck with a Remington 870 Express 20 gauge bird barrel. Great guns that can and will take anything in Michigan.


----------



## Wild Thing

11/20/19
7:50 AM
Dickinson County U.P.
Rem 700 Lt Mtn Rifle - .270


----------



## Wild Thing

11/20/19
4:25 PM
Dickinson County U.P.
Savage 110 - 30:06

Wild Thing Jr

















My son grunted him in from 200 yards out to about 100 yards and then didn't make a good shot on him. Coyotes found him first.


----------



## Wild Thing

11/29/19
4:15 PM
Dickinson County U.P.
Browning A-Bolt - .270

Mrs Wild Thing

He walked by her favorite ladder stand while she was at church on Sunday, 11/3...

















She never took any time off work this year. Just hunted opening weekend and Thanksgiving weekend. This is her second "Black Friday" 9 point in the last 3 years:


----------



## Wild Thing

12/4/19
11:10 AM
Montana
Tikka T3 Lite - 30:06 - Hand loaded 200 grain Nosler Partition
6 year old bull - about 1,600#

Donated our deer to our local Feed The Hungry program. Got plenty of good meat out west...


----------



## sparky18181

Great season for you frank and congrats to the successful hunters Hope some on that snow melts to ease up on the deer. Merry Christmas to everyone and my GOD watch over you and your families this holiday season.


----------



## old graybeard

5:10pm
Dec. 19
450 BM
MUZZLELOADER SEASON
INGHAM CO


----------



## rdwings926

Final hunt for the season, 12-15 with a doe permit and 20 min shooting time left.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

This doe ran over 100 yards on a dead run...down hill, down a valley, and dropped into a little drainage gully. NO fun getting her out. LOL.


----------



## itchn2fish

Merry Christmas


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

itchn2fish said:


> Merry Christmas


Merry Christmas to you Itchn2fish, and to all the other members here also.


----------



## MuddybootsGB

So just to finish off my year I shot this brute with muzzleloader on the 16th. Dressed 210 on scale and boy is he battle scarred in his face and neck. His one ear is also mangled a bit. Best year of deer hunting that I ever had. Shot 9 pt on firearm opening day MI, big 8 pt opening day IN (the very next day) and finished with 9 pt MI muzzleloader on the 16th. Just got back scoring from taxidermist and he was scored at 156 7/8 which is now my biggest buck I have taken. The Indiana buck scored 135 1/8 so he pretty nice one as well.

My son says it is payback for having my elk/mule trip snowed out this year. If so, I'll take that!


----------



## Doghouse 5

MuddybootsGB said:


> So just to finish off my year I shot this brute with muzzleloader on the 16th. Dressed 210 on scale and boy is he battle scarred in his face and neck. His one ear is also mangled a bit. Best year of deer hunting that I ever had. Shot 9 pt on firearm opening day MI, big 8 pt opening day IN (the very next day) and finished with 9 pt MI muzzleloader on the 16th. Just got back scoring from taxidermist and he was scored at 156 7/8 which is now my biggest buck I have taken. The Indiana buck scored 135 1/8 so he pretty nice one as well.
> 
> My son says it is payback for having my elk/mule trip snowed out this year. If so, I'll take that!


Fantastic!!.It doesn't get much better than that!!!!!


----------



## pikestalker

I pray that we all can live to be that old and still out there hunting and enjoying life.


----------



## Tilden Hunter

MuddybootsGB said:


> So just to finish off my year I shot this brute with muzzleloader on the 16th. Dressed 210 on scale and boy is he battle scarred in his face and neck. His one ear is also mangled a bit. Best year of deer hunting that I ever had. Shot 9 pt on firearm opening day MI, big 8 pt opening day IN (the very next day) and finished with 9 pt MI muzzleloader on the 16th. Just got back scoring from taxidermist and he was scored at 156 7/8 which is now my biggest buck I have taken. The Indiana buck scored 135 1/8 so he pretty nice one as well.
> 
> My son says it is payback for having my elk/mule trip snowed out this year. If so, I'll take that!


That's a great year.


----------



## Stubee

MuddybootsGB said:


> So just to finish off my year I shot this brute with muzzleloader on the 16th. Dressed 210 on scale and boy is he battle scarred in his face and neck. His one ear is also mangled a bit. Best year of deer hunting that I ever had. Shot 9 pt on firearm opening day MI, big 8 pt opening day IN (the very next day) and finished with 9 pt MI muzzleloader on the 16th. Just got back scoring from taxidermist and he was scored at 156 7/8 which is now my biggest buck I have taken. The Indiana buck scored 135 1/8 so he pretty nice one as well.
> 
> My son says it is payback for having my elk/mule trip snowed out this year. If so, I'll take that!


All very nice!


----------



## MuddybootsGB

pikestalker said:


> I pray that we all can live to be that old and still out there hunting and enjoying life.


I am 69 years "young" with severe spinal stenosis and severe spinal arthritis that completely eliminates my ability to pull or lift anything at all. I am very blessed to have friends and a son that helps me get the deer into my truck. Sitting in the woods in pain seems to be more tolerated than sitting at home. Kind of a natural therapy for mind, soul and body. Better than any pain killing drug! You just have to push through a lot of nonsense in your mind to make it happen and once you are back in the woods a smile just seems to come across your mind. All I can say is if you have any kind of issue, the woods is the best medicine I have ever found to be effective! Once it is time to put boat in water, it has same effect for me as well. The way this weather has been, kind of regretted I winterized the boat!


----------



## Trout King

My oldest's 2nd deer of the season.

Montcalm County
80 yds with the CVA Hunter 44 mag. I told my buddy who sat with him 50 yd limit, but had a feeling he would let him shoot farther. Told him to shoot shoulders and he did. Bang/flop.


----------



## itchn2fish

Way to “Trout Prince”


----------



## Piranha man

Well was hoping to post a third picture of a second buck, hunted him up until last night. he lives to see another year. Probably wouldn't of fit in the freezer anyway. 
Hard to of made this bow season any better hopefully we'll meet next year with a bow in hand.


----------



## Doghouse 5

Piranha man said:


> Well was hoping to post a third picture of a second buck, hunted him up until last night. he lives to see another year. Probably wouldn't of fit in the freezer anyway.
> Hard to of made this bow season any better hopefully we'll meet next year with a bow in hand.
> View attachment 476521
> View attachment 476525


Fantastic!!!!


----------



## QDMAMAN

Piranha man said:


> *Well was hoping to post a third picture of a second buck*, hunted him up until last night. he lives to see another year. Probably wouldn't of fit in the freezer anyway.
> Hard to of made this bow season any better hopefully we'll meet next year with a bow in hand.
> View attachment 476521
> View attachment 476525


What a loser!


----------



## 12Point

11-1-19, Ingham County, 5:30pm, Darton Xbow


----------



## 12Point

11-15-19, Ingham County, 4:30pm, Ruger M77 44 mag


----------



## Doghouse 5

12Point said:


> 11-1-19, Ingham County, 5:30pm, Darton Xbow
> View attachment 476735
> View attachment 476737


Good looking buck!!!


----------



## LabtechLewis

All Livingston County

10-14
Last light
Bear vertical










10-19
730a
Bear vertical










11-22
445p
Savage 220F

(nearest deer in photo, other two are Jeff's with the .450, one AM and one PM same day)










11-24
Last light
Savage 220F










11-30
Last light
Savage 220F


----------



## LabtechLewis

12-25 
520p
Savage 220F










12-28
520p
Savage 220F










Jeff's other kill:

11-15
330p
.450


----------



## Millennial Ben

Thankful for one of my best seasons. Was able take a doe as well (no pic) and almost tagged out, 10/30/2019 on public land in Northern Michigan, long shot (45) yards on a 9 point and shaved some hair off his brisket. Still a great season and largest buck to date!

Colorado
9/22/2019
3:40 pm
Prime Rize
DIY OTC with a friend. 












Hillsdale County
10/18/2019
6:10 pm. 
Prime Rize











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Tactical Assist

November 24
10:30am
Mossberg 12 gauge
Berrien County


----------



## Dish7

We need a "like all" button for threads like this, lol.


----------



## kisherfisher

11-16-19,first mature buck from my property. Scored 134.Three year wait ! 
Jackson county .

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Doghouse 5

kisherfisher said:


> View attachment 482093
> 11-16-19,first mature buck from my property. Scored 134.Three year wait !
> Jackson county .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Nice ! Looks good ..


----------



## welder72

Last Sunday was too wet to do anything else,so I cleaned my mounts and took a snap. The one I am holding was this season,the others are from the past 34 seasons! Where does the time go?


----------



## snortwheeze

welder72 said:


> View attachment 482967
> Last Sunday was too wet to do anything else,so I cleaned my mounts and took a snap. The one I am holding was this season,the others are from the past 34 seasons! Where does the time go?


Not sure if you're a "score" guy but from looks of those I'd say you might be a 700" member! Hell of a collection.


----------



## welder72

snortwheeze said:


> Not sure if you're a "score" guy but from looks of those I'd say you might be a 700" member! Hell of a collection.


Thank you!
I haven't officially scored any of them.


----------



## Eyecon

welder72 said:


> View attachment 482967
> Last Sunday was too wet to do anything else,so I cleaned my mounts and took a snap. The one I am holding was this season,the others are from the past 34 seasons! Where does the time go?


This years seemed worthy of a mount to me! I know there not free tho.


----------



## welder72

Eyecon said:


> This years seemed worthy of a mount to me! I know there not free tho.


It's on the list, I just brought the rack home to show off at Christmas, LOL.


----------



## old graybeard

welder72 said:


> View attachment 482967
> Last Sunday was too wet to do anything else,so I cleaned my mounts and took a snap. The one I am holding was this season,the others are from the past 34 seasons! Where does the time go?


Very impressive bucks. Congrats on your success. Outstanding group.


----------



## welder72

old graybeard said:


> Very impressive bucks. Congrats on your success. Outstanding group.


Thank you.


----------



## kisherfisher

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## kisherfisher

kisherfisher said:


> View attachment 483715
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Not official , but for 8 bucks , three roles will allow you to score your racks . Walks you through the process and only takes a few minutes . Received this in an out door gift package . 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Doghouse 5

kisherfisher said:


> View attachment 483715
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Pretty slick !! 
I like it..


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz

kisherfisher said:


> Not official , but for 8 bucks , three roles will allow you to score your racks . Walks you through the process and only takes a few minutes . Received this in an out door gift package .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I've used it. Works pretty well. I think I was within 1/2" of an official score when I first tried the product.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

All one needs to do is go to the Boone and Crockett website and they have an easy, fill in the blank, well instructed tool there. I'm sure there are also scoring apps out there too. I still haven't scored any of my Michigan bucks except one though. I guess I'm either too lazy, don't care, or would just rather make high guesses like everybody else.


----------



## Gone_Hunting

welder72 said:


> View attachment 482967
> Last Sunday was too wet to do anything else,so I cleaned my mounts and took a snap. The one I am holding was this season,the others are from the past 34 seasons! Where does the time go?


Very impressive!! 
Is it a camera angle or does the eye socket look weird on the top middle?


----------



## bjacques19

welder72 said:


> View attachment 482967
> Last Sunday was too wet to do anything else,so I cleaned my mounts and took a snap. The one I am holding was this season,the others are from the past 34 seasons! Where does the time go?


kick ass


----------



## welder72

bjacques19 said:


> kick ass


Thank you.


----------



## johnhunter247

Big CC said:


> 11/23/19
> 7:45am
> Hillsdale county
> 12 gauge
> 15-pt. DNR aged him at 4.5
> View attachment 460859
> View attachment 460861


That is an awesome buck! What unique character! Congrats!


----------



## johnhunter247

A


welder72 said:


> View attachment 482967
> Last Sunday was too wet to do anything else,so I cleaned my mounts and took a snap. The one I am holding was this season,the others are from the past 34 seasons! Where does the time go?


 Awesome collection you have there congrats! Are those all Michigan bucks? If so what county? Your definitely doing something right!


----------



## welder72

johnhunter247 said:


> A
> Awesome collection you have there congrats! Are those all Michigan bucks? If so what county? Your definitely doing something right!


No, none of them are. I am a lifelong Indiana boy. I have hunted the U.P. once and just really enjoy Michigan and this forum. Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## mattawanhunter

Best woodpile I've ever seen! That is one amazing collection!

No rookie here, wow!

Let me know when you start guiding hunts!?



welder72 said:


> View attachment 482967
> Last Sunday was too wet to do anything else,so I cleaned my mounts and took a snap. The one I am holding was this season,the others are from the past 34 seasons! Where does the time go?


----------



## welder72

mattawanhunter said:


> Best woodpile I've ever seen! That is one amazing collection!
> 
> No rookie here, wow!
> 
> Let me know when you start guiding hunts!?


Thank you so much for the kind words!


----------



## CalhounKiller

Oct. 17 Calhoun County, AM Bow kill


----------



## Doghouse 5

CalhounKiller said:


> Oct. 17 Calhoun County, AM Bow kill


Congratulations and awesome for you !!
Calhoun thanks for posting. Your post is good timing and something nice to see and think about. Especially in times like these concerning covid-19!!


----------



## welder72

CalhounKiller said:


> Oct. 17 Calhoun County, AM Bow kill


NICE!


----------



## erik73

Mackinac Co
7pt
rifle
Nov 15


----------



## retired dundo

erik73 said:


> Mackinac Co
> 7pt
> rifle
> Nov 15


Nice buck


----------



## welder72

welder72 said:


> View attachment 482967
> Last Sunday was too wet to do anything else,so I cleaned my mounts and took a snap. The one I am holding was this season,the others are from the past 34 seasons! Where does the time go?










This is the guy I was holding back in January, picked him up last night. Come on October!


----------



## welder72

Hopefully, I can post a picture of me with this guy in successful hunters 2020 thread!


----------



## Fish King

welder72 said:


> View attachment 552971
> Hopefully, I can post a picture of me with this guy in successful hunters 2020 thread!


That is a lot of mass for July.


----------



## Joe Archer

I updated the title. Let's keep her rolling through 2020.
Per the initial post below - 
"*Lets just keep this to pictures, descriptions, and "LIKES" ONLY*- I would say post full stories in their own threads that they deserve.
*How about including*

Date
County
Time of Day
Weapon"



Wild Thing said:


> This was a very good thread that Joe Archer started last year (2018). Seems like we should just go ahead and start a new one for 2019 using the same parameters:
> 
> Since some many of us will be hunting, and potentially spending less time reading up on success stories; I thought it might be nice to open a "Successful Hunters Thread".
> *Lets just keep this to pictures, descriptions, and "LIKES" ONLY *- I would say post full stories in their own threads that they deserve.
> *How about including*
> 
> Date
> County
> Time of Day
> Weapon


<----<<<


----------



## jme

December 7, 2019
Washtenaw county
Crossbow, from ground blind
Evening


----------



## SAINTDANIEL

thought i wold sneak this in.

11/16 
Kent county
450 bushmaster


----------



## Nik

Sept 12 7:am 44mag washtanw county


----------



## John Hine

Nice buck! We need a new 2020 thread


----------



## Wild Thing

John Hine said:


> Nice buck! We need a new 2020 thread


This is it John.

Reminder to:

"*Lets just keep this to pictures, descriptions, and "LIKES" ONLY*- I would say post full stories in their own threads that they deserve."

*Keep this thread for posting of the successful hunts ONLY! You can leave your attaboys and congratulatory comments on the separate thread the poster makes elsewhere. That will keep this sticky thread clean and to the point. *

Thanks.


----------



## GADWALL21

September 12, St Clair County 5:45, .450 Bushmaster


----------



## Tara

My beautiful daughter and her first buck. A nice 8 point. Way to go Kaed. We are all so proud.









Sent from my HD1907 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## .358Fan

My daughter took her very first deer this morning. We are so proud of you, well done Hannah!! Grandpa Buckshot and Grandpa Baer would be so proud.


----------



## WMU05

9/13/2020 6:45 PM
Branch County
Mossberg Patriot .350 Legend
Son's first deer....9 pt.


----------



## Joe Archer

09/19/20
Sanilac
6.58 AM
Shotgun








<----<<<


----------



## Millennial Ben

9/13/2020
110 yard Shot
Arenac County
22-250


----------



## 252Life

Tagged a doe this afternoon at 3pm very close to Chesterfield Twp State Game Area. Montec G5 did the trick but like others have said, not much of a trail. She only ran 30 yards but it was not a stress free track. That's the exit wound. She was quartering a bit too me and I hit her a tad back and sliced through her liver


----------



## jme

Got this big bodied 8 point on Friday, Oct 2, my first time out this regular season. Was hunting in a swamp on state land in Washtenaw County, west of Chelsea. Around 6:45pm I heard what sounded like a deer then saw movement, well out of range and on the other side of a small creek. He crossed the creek but was 60 yards south of me, heading east. Cat tails and reeds pretty tall so couldn't see him clearly. Figured it couldn't hurt to bleat so as he went behind some tamarack trees I used the can call (I blow into the hole instead of just turning it over.) Long story short, he came in and gave me a 30 yard shot with the crossbow. Only went 75-80 yards but it was into the wet part of the swamp. Heck of a drag out, but worth it. It's only Oct 2 but he was a bit stinky. Good luck.


----------



## kisherfisher

Grandsons tagged out in his lucky hat , Jackson county .










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Huss935




----------



## Huss935

Bow, 10-1, Thumb, Morning


----------



## KR4x6

"Slump buster."
10 years between bucks.
Matthews classic.
100 grain rage
SW Kent county
View from the stand over the food plot where the shot was taken, too...


----------



## Joe Archer

Date, October 05, 2020
County, Alpena
Time, 6:08 PM
Weapon, Mathews NoCam (2215 Easton arrows, 100 gr. 1.5 inch Spitfires)...



















<-----<<<


----------



## Superhik

Date: October 1, 2020
County: Ogemaw, State Land
Time: 7 PM
Weapon: Wicked Ridge xbow, 100 gr. 2 inch Spitfire broadhead


----------



## GVDocHoliday

October 6th

Manistee Co

4:30p
Kalamazoo Bow Works Manistee Model Longbow, 205grain Zwickey broadhead, 16' elevated, 4yd shot, 48yd recovery.


----------



## Carpenter Bill

Oct 2 745am


----------



## old graybeard

October 6, 2020
5:15 pm
Ingham county 
Bow


----------



## Snowlover 77

October 8th, 2020 
7:00 PM
Newaygo County 
Compound


----------



## badjedi

October 2nd, 2020
Hillsdale county
PSE Axe 6


----------



## Gobblerman

October 11th
9:30am
Midland County
Mathews HTR No Cam


----------



## short stick

8 pt Buck Alcona Co
Excalibur Matrix 355


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## monjorrow

Oct. 8th 2020
Oakland Co. public
Bow (Elite Kure, 65lb, 425gr. Goldtip Black label, 100gr. Swhacker 252)


----------



## Wild Thing

Doghouse 5 said:


> Beautiful buck!!
> Congratulations!!


Doghouse - You are very good about congratulating people on their success - which is commendable, but *Please Don't Do It On This STICKY Thread. * Thanks.

Reminder to:

"*Lets just keep this to pictures, descriptions, and "LIKES" ONLY*- I would say post full stories in their own threads that they deserve."

*Keep this thread for posting of the successful hunts ONLY! You can leave your attaboys and congratulatory comments on the separate thread the poster makes elsewhere. That will keep this sticky thread clean and to the point. *

Thanks.


----------



## M.Schmitz87

10-15-2020
5:45pm








St.Clair County private land.
Centerpoint Amped 450
Rage broadheads


----------



## BulldogOutlander

Barnett Ghost 360 x-box. 32 yard broad side shot.. First Archery sit.. First Archery Kill
Kent Co. Private land (Guest Hunter) Shot 10-10-20 Evening Hunt


----------



## samrob

Saginaw co private 10/19/20 6:30 pm 
Parker 160# xbow.







i
125gr dead ringer 2" cut broad head


----------



## Gone_Hunting

10/21 state land. Ten point titan extreme crossbow. 10:30am


----------



## Trophy Specialist

Two bucks that I shot this week in the U.P. They weighed 159 lbs. and 178 lbs. dressed.


----------



## JohnnyB87

October 24th, 6:30 pm
Washtenaw County
Crossbow


----------



## MichMac

10/24, 8:40 am, Wexford County, crossbow.


----------



## SAVChippewa04

10/25, Lapeer county public, hang and hunt, crossbow, spikehorn buck


----------



## 28hotshot

First sit in the tripod last night due to the wind. Had to watch the kids and couldn't get out until 6pm but had a good feeling about it. Hit the can, and he came in tearing trees up. Lapeer County, bear carnage bow with muzzy hb.


----------



## John Hine

10/24, barnet brotherhood x bow. 160 lbs


----------



## Chetscc

Oct, 27th
6:30 PM
Calhoun County
Compound














Bow


----------



## M_Shafer

My father's 8 Point. Kent County - Ten Point X-Bow
Tracking crew pictured as well.


----------



## fishgod

Shot October 25, 2020 6:25 p.m.
Wicked Ridge HP Crossbow with Spitfire 125
41 yard shot, 35 yard recovery
162# dressed
5 x 7 point


----------



## Tip-up Teaser

Oct 14
Allegan public land
8 point
Had him on trail cam a couple times and took him on my first hunt in that spot


----------



## gunfun13

8am Halloween morning
Jackson county


----------



## QDMAMAN

~7:10 a.m. November 1st, 2020 Eaton County


----------



## mustang72

Oct 29th 
5:10 pm
Missaukee county 
Chasing doe’s


----------



## DT1911

October 30th Berrien County


----------



## Nik

Nov 2
5:00pm
Crossbow i normally would have passed a 2.5 year old with that much potential but he had a really bad leg injury so I I decided to take him


----------



## hanny76

November 1st, Lapeer county, ravin R20 w/ grim reaper broadheads shot @ 45yrds. I was snuggled up under a pine tree trying to get out of the wind and snow. When he decided to pop out into an opening.


----------



## Aquaholic101

Very pressured,chunk of state...Bad shot,7hr track,1.2 mile







threw the thickets,swamps&briars.minimal blood,totally losing it for 200' at a time,, found alive laying in swamp bed,finished the job...p.b stateland


----------



## old graybeard

Doe #2 (the wife wanted freezer meat)
November 5th
Bow
Ingham county.


----------



## Street

I’m a captain on a car carrier trading internationally. Missed the entire season last year and was/am eager to spend lots of time in the woods this fall. Got off the ship Oct 28 in Japan. By Oct 30, still jet lagged and only sleeping 3-4 hours a night, I was in the woods. Sat some different public stands and saw good chasing and grunting my first few mornings. A perfect welcome home treat - rutting activities!

Sat a small private section on Nov 2. Made my way to the area I knew does move through. Was looking to fill my antlerless doe tag after eating through all the venison from years before. Jumped three doe on my walk in. The winded me and bounded off into the neighbors. Great.

Climbed the tree and clanged and banged my way up. Made so much noise I figured that was that. Decided to knock some antlers together softly and give out a few some grunts. Swinging in the saddle, I saw a buck come out of the bedding area where I those does went earlier. He was cruising. It was 2:15 PM.

I swung the bow around to my weak side of the saddle bridge and drew back as he was covered in some pines. I had ranged the opening at 38 yards. As he cruised into the opening I called to stop him. Naturally, there’s a small sapling just over his vitals. Now that he’s stopped he’s looking for me. I checked my bubble, my rest, my anchors all felt right. I moved my 40 yard pin just ahead of the sapling and as soon as he started moving again, I pulled through the shot.

Crrrrrrrack!

Nothing like watching a green nockturnal stuck into the lungs of a beautiful whitetail. He ran 20 yards and started to fall. He couldn’t keep his front legs under him. Down he went after a 50 yard sprint. 

My first buck ever. So thankful and blessed to harvest such a beautiful animal. I don’t think I’ll ever forget the smile and feeling of amazement as I walked up on him.

A perfect arrow. A perfect November afternoon.


----------



## Decker

Mitchell county, NC sept 21 2020









Oakland county, Oct 26 2020









Oakland county, Nov 6 2020


----------



## John Hine

Kalkaska co. State land
Stryker 380 crossbow 
Muzzy trocar hb broadheads (never again)!!
Tagged out, time to video hunt
My 2nd heaviest buck ever


----------



## carnivor

Clinton County
Matthews creed
Magnus buzzcuts
11/8


----------



## unclecbass

Grand traverse county
9 point
R26


----------



## twohats

View attachment 600221
1st deer with a longbow([email protected]) gave up the compound 4 years ago. State land in the south east.
View attachment 600221


----------



## 1morebite

11/8, 25 yds
Montcalm county
Excalibur micro
Thunderheads


----------



## Norman Kaster

Northern Idaho, September 7th 2020 11:45am, bow DIY wildernesses.


----------



## fowlharvestor

Delta county public - 11-4-20- Bow







Delta county public- 10-19-20 - bow


----------



## fishhawk15

Nov 7 stateland

Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Titan34

Macomb County
Nov 2 9am. Snort wheeze and grunt got him to change direction. 
Compound bow


----------



## Northriver Rabbit

This morning Kent county. Boys were super excited for a juicy buck . I’m happy to lots of sits for one this year. Been seeing deer just not many shot opportunities


----------



## aacosta

8pt
Compound bow
Lenawee County 11/14


----------



## Ghost hntr

11-5-20 
Maryland public land
Bow


----------



## 1morebite

11-15
Montcalm
243


----------



## unclecbass

Nov 15 Antrim county


----------



## old graybeard

Punched my last doe tag.
Nov 16th
Ingham county
450BM


----------



## Anita Dwink

Isabella County 11-16. 
30-06


----------



## skeith

11/15 11 am. Cruising through the area alone


----------



## Wyomingriviera

11/16, 5pm, 450 BM, Cass county. Dropped like a stone, I was pretty darned happy! (Still am)


----------



## PWood

Large Doe (barely fit in the sled)
11.16, 5:05 PM
Eastern Manistee Co.
Remington 870 20ga
Winchester Dual Bond
And to quote Wyomingriviera (btw, really nice buck there), "Dropped like a stone, I was pretty darned happy! (Still am)"


----------



## Tilden Hunter

Date: 11/17/2020
County: Marquette
Time of Day: 9:05 A. M.
Weapon: CZ550 in 7x57mm with a Nikon Buckmasters 4x40 scope shooting a 150 gr. Nosler Partition/IMR4350/W-W Super cases/WLR primers.
The buck was a 2-1/2 year old 8 point with 21 & 22mm bases. I don't have the pics yet.


----------



## Street

12 Nov 2020
7 point
Leelanau County
Public Land
5:15pm
Hoyt Pro Defiant


----------



## Wallywarrior

My DIY public land Muley. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norman Kaster

November 15 2020 11:05 DIY michigan state land 270 wsm


----------



## Tactical Assist

November 21, 2020
9:00am
Ruger 450 BushMaster 
Hornady 250g FTX
Leupold 3-9 VX Freedom scope
First deer with my new rifle


----------



## mattawanhunter

Dickinson County 11-15-20
9:45 am .450bm


----------



## U.P.Grouse Chaser

Tagged out, Dickinson County 
Buck on the right 4:20pm 11/17/20 
Buck on the left 8:40am 11/22/20 
Model 70 Winchester in 300WSM With Vari X III 4.5-14x 








DNR Aged both bucks at 3.5 yrs old


----------



## reddog1

This guy was laying 15 yards behind my deer shack. At 10:00 am when I climbed down and turned around, he lifted his head up and then proceeded to run my first shot hit him in the front leg. My second shot hit him in the head at 60 yards. Luckily the second shot deflected off of his head without doing any damage to his rack but it did drop him.


----------



## unclecbass

U.P.Grouse Chaser said:


> Tagged out, Dickinson County
> Buck on the right 4:20pm 11/17/20
> Buck on the left 8:40am 11/22/20
> Model 70 Winchester in 300WSM With Vari X III 4.5-14x
> View attachment 607075
> 
> DNR Aged both bucks at 3.5 yrs old


Congratulations!! That’s a great pic as well!


----------



## theo




----------



## vincke07

Iron County
11/15/20


----------



## vincke07

11/21/20
Saginaw County


----------



## jatc

Montcalm County
11-26-20 (Thanksgiving Day)
3:45 PM
Remington Model Seven SS HS
7mm-08


----------



## Whopper 24

Nov 25 Hillsdale Co.
Cva Scout 44 mag
70 yds


----------



## salinehunter

11-24-20
Washtenaw County
4:30 PM
S&W M&P 15 w/Alex Pro Firearms 16” 450 Bushmaster upper


----------



## 12Point

10-26-20, Darton Xbow, Ingham Co
View attachment 609053









Sent from my SM-G781U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app
View attachment 609057


----------



## Rcross




----------



## Rcross

Van Buren County 
11-27-20 
12 gauge


----------



## jeffm

Nov. 6th Alcona county state land.


----------



## 12Point

11-3-20, Darton Xbow, Ingham Co
















Sent from my SM-G781U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Carpenter Bill

11/17/20,7:45 am,Antrim county. 7pt. Birthday buck,7mm mag bar.


----------



## Waif

Montcalm Co.
11/15/20.
7:20 A.M.
Ruger 77 25-06 , 100 grain.


----------



## iboat

Opening day. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Tilden Hunter

That's the first time I've heard of the 25-'06 in a while. Neat choice.


----------



## GoBluehunter

11/13 Kent Co


----------



## GoBluehunter

11/16 Kent Co


----------



## bucksrus

Some really nice bucks here! Only a few does for me thus far, still searching for the rack! But the freezer is happy!


----------



## eucman

Wild Thing said:


> This was a very good thread that Joe Archer started last year (2018). Seems like we should just go ahead and start a new one for 2019 using the same parameters:
> 
> Since some many of us will be hunting, and potentially spending less time reading up on success stories; I thought it might be nice to open a "Successful Hunters Thread".
> *Lets just keep this to pictures, descriptions, and "LIKES" ONLY *- I would say post full stories in their own threads that they deserve.
> *How about including*
> 
> Date
> County
> Time of Day
> Weapon
> 
> 
> 
> First one up - Posted by John Hine on the old thread. Nice buck John!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn’t sure if this is the right place to put this but, I shot this guy last night at 7:15. State land, northern lower mi, under a stand of beech trees, decent 8 point, 3 1/2 yr old,


Ruger .44 mag carbine
7:30 a.m. November 29, 2020








St. Clair County


----------



## mattawanhunter

Very Nice UP Buck!




vincke07 said:


> Iron County
> 11/15/20
> View attachment 607247
> View attachment 607245


----------



## walleye50

8 pt bow livingston county ,10 pt gun, shiawasse county


----------



## Joe Archer

Two for two -

EAS September 18, 2021 7:45 PM (Remington 870) @brushbuster 1st for this old man from a saddle! 









October 16th, 2021 5:30 PM (Mathews No-Cam) @brushbuster 2nd for this old man from a saddle! 









*Note: Deer were taken 45 miles apart in the SLP on private land in the thumb*. 
<----<<<


----------



## Jimbo 09

10-20-21
6:35pm
Livingston 
Compound bow 
7pt 182dressed

came in chasing a doe


----------



## rhood

10/16 Benzie County Public
5:30pm


----------



## drl_1

10/23/21 
9AM
Genesee County
Compound Bow 
8pt & 210lbs Dressed


----------



## NaturalBornBluegiller

10-22-21
7 Points
Emmett, St. Clair County
5:10pm
20 yard shot, broadside
Xbow
First Deer kill w/Archery equipment for this hunter.


----------



## Mortimer

11/1/21
9:15 am
7 point 
Calhoun County 
13 yards
Crossbow


----------



## newaygogeorge

Long read sorry but i am so pumped over this hunt, Nov 2nd 2021
First Deer taken on the new Manistee county property! Told myself I wouldn't be picky because I was not sure how the season would work out after blowing up the woods with the forest mulcher less then 2 months ago. Well I am here to say the forest mulcher work carving out my habitat plan could not have worked out better.

I setup only 2 stands, one was a ladder on the northwest section of the property along a connector trail leading to and from 2 plots and another was a pop-up on the east section again along another connector trail. With 7 cameras out I was getting some decent photos of does, fawns, and bucks using all 5 newly carved out food plots and connector trails near the new stand/blind locations. I added rye during the archery opener to all plots and and connector trails, we received solid rain and warm temps for a late planting and germination was excellent.

I did not got back up till Nov 2nd which was my second full day in retirement! Pulled up to the property around 2:30pm ran out quickly and pulled one card from the pop-up blind area, had 2 super bucks frequently showing up and one evening the fight was on! Now my intent was to hunt the ladder and not the pop-up initially so after viewing pictures and feeling good about deer sign I quickly headed out to the ladder stand. I got settled in at 4:00 said my prayers, text my Sandy letting her know I was ready to rock. Thirty mins later I hear some noise to my left and their is a small doe (thought she was a fawn) standing on my connector trail looking back in the direction she appeared to come in. I thought she was looking for momma but in fact it was this buck who was nose down on her trail. The doe worked in front of me smelling the vertical scape stick I made and eventually strolled by me heading towards a food plot down the trail, Perfect she is following the script. The buck jumps on the trail nose down smelling every step she took eventually crossing in front of me at 20yds. I grunt stopped him and he gave me a perfect quartering away broadside shot. Drilled him good I could see blood pumping out as he bolted off.

Waited 30mins once woods got silent and as the doe left out of sight. Blood was everywhere at first but eventually became one or two drops at a time. i decided to get on a knee and scan in front of me a bit when I seen white belly. He ran less than 100 yds and how fitting died right on my newly carved out perimeter access trail, how sweet that was cause i was by myself and two months shy of 60 I need all the help I can get to drag deer out of the woods. He was a 7pt, good body size and a little webbing to his right main beam. Not wide at all but never the less for me a fine first property buck.

Lastly I promise, I went back to the shed to pickup my wheeled cart and change into some gutting clothes, maybe some 20mins later as I was within eyesight of the down deer a buck runs across the trail directly in front of my deer. As I approached the buck a large scrape appeared directly in front of my dead buck which obviously was not there when I left it was crazy to think for that short time I walked away another buck walks up on a dead buck to make an apparent aggressive rut stance it was so cool. Again sorry for the winded story but I am thrilled how only 2 days into retirement and my first rut hunt on the property turned out. i am blessed and one lucky SOB. Now it is time to be picky the monkey is off my back I have 2 nice bigger bucks running around. Good Luck all this season.


----------



## Waif

Mulcher didn't reduce my deer traffic either.
And upped sightings.

Congrats on the retirement , and the property!
Oh , on the buck too....


----------



## jfishbones

9 point, 196lb dressed, Oct 30th 6:30pm, Jackson County.


----------



## WMU05

November 6, 2021
Branch County
Doe
8:45 AM
Matthews Halon 32 @ 17 yards









November 7, 2021
Branch County
10 Pt (149 1/8")
3:30 PM
Matthews Halon 32 @ 5 yards


----------



## John Hine

Oct 27
Crossbow
12 point
184 lbs
Kalkaska county state land!


----------



## westsidepolack

I don't get it. When I click on the link it redirects me to the main menu

Sent from my LM-G900 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DirtySteve

westsidepolack said:


> I don't get it. When I click on the link it redirects me to the main menu
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Same thing started happening to me this week. I use the phone app. I can see the pictures in the thread pre view but not when I open the thread.

EDIT: I will create a new thread in soundoff so we don't derail this one.


----------



## Mortimer

This happens to me when I go thru Tapatalk. I now go directly to the website and all the pictures show up.


----------



## Storm333

Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 1morebite

Nov. 11
5:14 PM 
Excalibur Nightmare, 15yds.
Kent County 
Did not weigh.


----------



## Hear fishy fishy

After having a wall hanger in front of me I didn’t get a shot at and limited days to hunt. I got a nice wide 6pt without borrows I figured it would be good to get out of the herd. I also shot the doe he was tending opening day about 9:30 am and 8 minutes apart. Was hunting Montmorency and used a 308. My buddy got the wall hanger its a big 10pt and thanked me for not shooting it.


----------



## MrFysch




----------



## MrFysch

1145 opening morning and 11am second morning. Houghton County DA UP. 270 RUGER...NIKON PRO STAFF scope. 2 10 ptrs


----------



## Anita Dwink

Anita Dwink said:


> Got to the state land parking area this am . Forgot boots. 25 minutes later hiked in and set up in my stand next to the killin tree. The tree I fell through 4 years ago. Forgot facemask. No expectations, hung the xbow on a limb and revelled in being back into deer season. Decided to keep the xbow on my lap just in case and watch from where I might see them come in from behind me. The wait was short. Saw legs walking through the woods in my direction. Then the Buck took a direct line to my tree and stopped looked up at me for 10 seconds. Proceeded to walk directly in front but away from me. At 15 yards he turned and I let it fly. Ran 35 yards and dropped just out of sight. 1st opening day buck for me.
> View attachment 789781
> View attachment 789784










Best season for me. I guessed right more than once.


----------

